
No, a vaccine or antiviral therapy won’t save us from the first wave of Covid-19 - mjirv
https://theprepared.com/blog/no-a-vaccine-or-a-re-purposed-antiviral-therapy-will-not-save-us-from-the-first-wave-of-covid-19/
======
sanxiyn
I am interested in discussion about favipiravir.

~~~
rolph
well for one thing it jams up the enzyme that reads out viral rna-

and it likely incorporates into the viral rna transcript and makes insertions
that destroy viral functionality

